
House cats know what they want and how to get it from you - kqr2
http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2009-07/cp-hck070909.php
======
stuff4ben
either my cat is stupid or he likes getting ejected from the bedroom. Although
he does act like a back-up alarm clock.

